# Stage Photos!



## flashPUNK

I haven't seen a thread like this yet, but I know we all want to see what we look like on stage!
I'll start this off.


----------



## Michelle

One from the Dragonboat thing, I like this one 'cause I'm in the groove. Think it was Stray Cat Strut.


----------



## Milkman

Click this.


http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=7622


----------



## flashPUNK

Not gonna lie Milkman: I got the idea for this thread from your post.... Lets share in the glory! :banana:


FYI. I'm slightly intimidated by your stage look.
:rockon2:


----------



## Milkman

flashPUNK said:


> Not gonna lie Milkman: I got the idea for this thread from your post.... Lets share in the glory! :banana:
> 
> 
> FYI. I'm slightly intimidated by your stage look.
> :rockon2:



Hey man,

I honestly don't want to steal anyone's thunder. I just didn't want to post the same pics in two threads.

If you met me in person you'd probably be a bit surprised. I'm pretty gentle a guy and tend to have a very positive manner when interacting with other players.

Your pic looks great by the way.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bagpipe

This ones not an optical illusion. I actually am 12 feet tall :tongue::


----------



## flashPUNK

flashPUNK said:


> I haven't seen a thread like this yet, but I know we all want to see what we look like on stage!
> I'll start this off.



Little known fact:
This was taken at this past weekend's Vfest.... If you look closely, my lip is swolen.. I was stung by a bee on my lip 30 mins before our set time. He was just chilling on a can of redbull i had in my hand, went for a sip, and WHAM! I was stung and my lip swelled up like a retard.

Its cool... some people pay good money to have plump full lips. No pain no gain!


----------



## Robboman

*OK, here's me...*










Damn, I can never resist.....










OK, here's a real one that includes me from a distance. My band seems to have very few pictures. I think we all got tired of looking at ourselves long ago. Drool


----------



## greco

[









 ........................................ :rockon:


----------



## Milkman

A couple of recent shots


----------



## hush

That's me on the right. Security was holding people 100 feet back in case there was a riot lol. Weekday afternoon gigs suck (unless they are on the beach)


----------



## flashPUNK

hush said:


> That's me on the right. Security was holding people 100 feet back in case there was a riot lol. Weekday afternoon gigs suck (unless they are on the beach)


What was the event?


----------



## Milkman

1987










1992










2007


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Milkman: What happened to your hair? Where'd it go??


----------



## Milkman

Stratin2traynor said:


> Milkman: What happened to your hair? Where'd it go??


I evolved.


Too much testosterone for the hair to stick.:rockon2:


----------



## geckodog

Here's me and my band Intoxicado in July opening for Cheap Trick and Aerosmith.


















Photos by Tony Dawe, check out his other live band shots here.


----------



## flashPUNK

These are bloody amazing.



Milkman said:


> 1987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007


----------



## Milkman

Paul said:


> It's not thie hair I'd be worried about, it's the Jett Jacket!!! Was that JETT picture taken at Pynx?


The Jett shot was taken at the Empire Hotel in Timmins. The Empire was long one of the standard stomping grounds for club bands touring in the 70s and 80s. The place got packed every night.

This is another shot from the same club.

Good old days for sure.


----------



## Milkman

Not a stage photo but good for a laugh.

Victim circa 1989


----------



## flashPUNK

Milkman said:


> Not a stage photo but good for a laugh.
> 
> Victim circa 1989



Wow..
Its amazing how things have changed:


----------



## Milkman

Plus ca change, plus c'est la meme chose



:wave:


----------



## Lowtones

bagpipe said:


> This ones not an optical illusion. I actually am 12 feet tall :tongue::


Then that must mean that you are playing one of the very rare Les Paul Bunyon.


----------



## Milkman

Lowtones said:


> Then that must mean that you are playing one of the very rare Les Paul Bunyon.



Not bad.:smile:


----------



## simescan

Milkman said:


> Plus ca change, plus c'est la meme chose
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


Exactement.....!


----------



## Roidster

heres some pix of my band shredding on stage


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Milkman said:


> I evolved.
> 
> 
> Too much testosterone for the hair to stick.:rockon2:


LOL!! I hear ya. I have the same haircut.


----------



## shoretyus

Paul said:


> A lovely collection of band photographs:
> 
> http://www.rockandrollconfidential.com/hall/index.php
> 
> This is one of my favorites:
> 
> http://www.rockandrollconfidential.com/hall/hall_detail.php?dd_keyid=75
> 
> Some even have links to tunes.
> 
> And I have my own set of brick-wall pictures of shame.



just rolling in the freaking floor 
http://www.rockandrollconfidential.com/hall/hall_detail.php?dd_keyid=110
http://www.rockandrollconfidential.com/hall/hall_detail.php?dd_keyid=118
http://www.rockandrollconfidential.com/hall/hall_detail.php?dd_keyid=118
and last but not least 
http://www.rockandrollconfidential.com/hall/hall_detail.php?dd_keyid=138


----------



## CocoTone

CT.


----------



## bolero

YEAH, nice one Coco, I dig the Traynor :smilie_flagge17:




here's one from last week: it was a hawaiin theme....some surf tunes etc


----------



## Michelle

bolero said:


> YEAH, nice one Coco, I dig the Traynor :smilie_flagge17:
> here's one from last week: it was a hawaiin theme....some surf tunes etc...........


Man, that musta been hot in that mask. And P90's on the SG, cool, an extra SG too! But I didn't know that there were Gorillas in Hawaii.


----------



## faracaster

Milkman said:


> The Jett shot was taken at the Empire Hotel in Timmins. The Empire was long one of the standard stomping grounds for club bands touring in the 70s and 80s. The place got packed every night.
> 
> This is another shot from the same club.
> 
> Good old days for sure.



ARRRHHHH !!!!! The EMPIRE !!!!!! Oh my God I thought I had forgotten completely about that joint.
How bout' the KL in Kirkland Lake, The President in Sudbury, And too many more.
Here's one from the Palace in Halifax circa 80'-81' Holy Mike Reno !!!!!! Nice headband Pete.....what was I thinking?


----------



## faracaster

bolero said:


> YEAH, nice one Coco, I dig the Traynor :smilie_flagge17:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's one from last week: it was a hawaiin theme....some surf tunes etc



Hey Bolero
That SG looks much better on you than me.

Pete


----------



## Milkman

faracaster said:


> ARRRHHHH !!!!! The EMPIRE !!!!!! Oh my God I thought I had forgotten completely about that joint.
> How bout' the KL in Kirkland Lake, The President in Sudbury, And too many more.
> Here's one from the Palace in Halifax circa 80'-81' Holy Mike Reno !!!!!! Nice headband Pete.....what was I thinking?


Yup the KL, and in Sudbury it was the Coulson.


The headband looks great man. :rockon2:


Ever do the Wellington in Barrie?

Gasworks in TO?


----------



## bolero

Michelle said:


> Man, that musta been hot in that mask. And P90's on the SG, cool, an extra SG too! But I didn't know that there were Gorillas in Hawaii.



heh.....very rare species of hawaiian gorilla. 

hard to see anything too, those lenses fogged up pretty fast

faracaster, it's the teeth...you need to go see my dentist!! :food-smiley-015:

sdsre


----------



## ENDITOL

my pinky on my right hand does some weird shit


----------



## davetcan

That's me at the mic and Lowtones on the bass.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## faracaster

Milkman said:


> Yup the KL, and in Sudbury it was the Coulson.
> 
> 
> The headband looks great man. :rockon2:
> 
> 
> Ever do the Wellington in Barrie?
> 
> Gasworks in TO?



The Wellington in Barrie every six weeks for years. Also the Talbot Inn (Mingles) in London every six weeks. Then the occasional Ridout gig mixed in with the odd Fryfogels night. How bout the Downtowner (Towndowner) in Owen Sound. The Knob Hill (KNOBBY) in Scarborough and of course the Gasworks.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Last Halloween.....












And in August at Baranga's in Hamilton....










I'm Beetlejuice in the first photo, and on the right in the 2nd....


----------



## Milkman

Paul said:


> The artist...is she related to Jeff from Dry County?



Hey Paul,

I honestly don't know. She was a co-worker (now laid off) and a real sweetheart.

I was flattered that she would do such a nice job on something like this fo rme.


----------



## Milkman

faracaster said:


> The Wellington in Barrie every six weeks for years. Also the Talbot Inn (Mingles) in London every six weeks. Then the occasional Ridout gig mixed in with the odd Fryfogels night. How bout the Downtowner (Towndowner) in Owen Sound. The Knob Hill (KNOBBY) in Scarborough and of course the Gasworks.


Well I've done Mingles, and the Gasworks, but we used to travel a lot so we really didn't play ANYwhere every six weeks, more like every sixteen weeks.

I did a lot of touring up north and out west throughout the 80s.

How about The Eastgate in Sault St Marie, The Westfort and Sleeping Giant in Thunder Bay, The Alexanders in Brantford, The Brig in Dover, et cetera, et cetera?


----------



## davetcan

faracaster said:


> The Wellington in Barrie every six weeks for years. Also the Talbot Inn (Mingles) in London every six weeks. Then the occasional Ridout gig mixed in with the odd Fryfogels night. How bout the Downtowner (Towndowner) in Owen Sound. The Knob Hill (KNOBBY) in Scarborough and of course the Gasworks.


Jesus, I probably saw you at either Mingles or Fryfogels. Loved Fryfogels, my wife and I met there come to think of it. My wife was good friends/went to school with the guitar player from the Little Boy Blues band, who used to play there quite a bit. Great guitar player, nickname was "****", real name I think was Dave McClean.


----------



## faracaster

davetcan said:


> Jesus, I probably saw you at either Mingles or Fryfogels. Loved Fryfogels, my wife and I met there come to think of it. My wife was good friends/went to school with the guitar player from the Little Boy Blues band, who used to play there quite a bit. Great guitar player, nickname was "****", real name I think was Dave McClean.


I played there with many bands, Sweet Blindness, The Virtues, etc. but mostly with Lizzie Bordon. Sort of 1980-83' for that band.


----------



## ne1roc

buckaroobanzai said:


> Last Halloween.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Beetlejuice in the first photo, and on the right in the 2nd....


This shot is amazing! Good stuff man! :rockon:


----------



## davetcan

faracaster said:


> I played there with many bands, Sweet Blindness, The Virtues, etc. but mostly with Lizzie Bordon. Sort of 1980-83' for that band.


I definitely remember the name (Lizzie Bordon) but that was a bit "after my time" :smile: I was an old married guy by then.


----------



## flashPUNK

Just got these in.. Taken at the Opera House in Toronto, this past Thursday.


----------



## bagpipe

flashPUNK said:


> Just got these in.. Taken at the Opera House in Toronto, this past Thursday.


Flashpunk, those are great pics. Looks like you guys had a special gig.


----------



## Universe

How about a video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxcy4Uud1lc


----------



## Starbuck

flashPUNK said:


> Just got these in.. Taken at the Opera House in Toronto, this past Thursday.


Love the "hands up" one!! I'd be framing that one!


----------



## I_cant_play

http://myspace.com/sonneteers

I'm the dude with the black LP


----------



## Spikezone

hush said:


> That's me on the right. Security was holding people 100 feet back in case there was a riot lol. Weekday afternoon gigs suck (unless they are on the beach)


That's quite the mosh pit!
-Mikey


----------



## bagpipe

I_cant_play said:


> http://myspace.com/sonneteers
> 
> I'm the dude with the black LP


Hey! Georgie Best in your pics - excellent: 

Best.Player.Ever!


----------



## Bob Rock

Here we go. Some pics of my band Classic Havoc


----------



## NB-SK

Lowtones said:


> Then that must mean that you are playing one of the very rare Les Paul Bunyon.


I heard it has giant tone...and it can chop down a drunken heckler in two if need be.


----------



## NB-SK

Milkman said:


>


Is that the New Brunswick coat-of-arms on your shoulder?


----------



## Milkman

NB-SK said:


> Is that the New Brunswick coat-of-arms on your shoulder?


It is.

I was born and raised in NB and in apite of having now spent more of my life in Ontario than I did in NB, I still see my self as an East Coaster and wanted to pay tribute to my roots and heritage.

Since that picture was taken I have also had a new Tatt applied which reflects my Mi'kmac heritage. I don't have a good shot of it yet.










:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Milkman

jroberts said:


> I'm just curious, I've noticed your drummer wearing headphones in most of your photos. Is that just for monitoring, or do you guys sequence stuff?


My drummer has a congenital problem with his inner ears. He has had numerous surgical procedures to try and offset and correct the problem. Those are hearing protection, not phones.

We do not use sequencing or tracks of any kind at our shows. I don't believe in it. I'd rather hear a band with some missing musical elements than a quasi-karaoke performance, but that's just my tastes.

The only reference feed we have ever used is a click track in the studio.


----------



## flashPUNK

Man, it really bugs me when I see bands bringing in a huge road case filled with computers, sound cards, etc etc....

I can think of specifically one time in Hamilton at Club Absinthe (a relatively small venue, with an equally small stage) where the band we played with carried in a huge road case with a Powermac G5 computer + all the hardware most studio's would LOVE to have.

My apologies to the band if you're on this board, but I think it added much to be worth rigging the whole place with all your hardware etc.

+1 to Milkman for keeping it real!


----------



## Coustfan'01

I'm on the left . Pics from our show last sunday at the Katacombes . We're going to second round :smile:


----------



## Milkman

flashPUNK said:


> Man, it really bugs me when I see bands bringing in a huge road case filled with computers, sound cards, etc etc....
> 
> I can think of specifically one time in Hamilton at Club Absinthe (a relatively small venue, with an equally small stage) where the band we played with carried in a huge road case with a Powermac G5 computer + all the hardware most studio's would LOVE to have.
> 
> My apologies to the band if you're on this board, but I think it added much to be worth rigging the whole place with all your hardware etc.
> 
> +1 to Milkman for keeping it real!



Thanks man. I'm all for technology, but I draw the line at playing to tracks or using sequencers. Every note you hear at our shows, good, bad, or otherwise is being generated by one of the guys on stage.


----------



## Milkman

jroberts said:


> That sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of figured that, with the type of music you guys play, sequencing would be rather odd. I'm OK with in in certain contexts, but not so much for a rock show. And certainly not for a folk show. I just saw Buffy St. Marie at the Edmonton Folk Fest this year, and she relied _very_ heavily on prerecorded parts. Talk about inappropriate! She had a full band with her too. I was completely disgusted when the guitar player air-guitared a solo that was obviously prerecorded. Lame.



I did a benefit on Saturday for cancer research. Most of the performers used tracks. 

I got up with my keyboardist and we did spartan arrangements of seven or eight songs with no tracks or fake drummers. I guess it's a matter of taste.

We went over very well.


----------



## flashPUNK

Not really speaking about "background music" for within songs..... but I effin' love it when bands have opening music....

I think one of the most immersing concert experience i've had was at an Our Lady Peace concert on their "Naveed" tour way back in the mid 90's... They started the show with a short film, and carried the theme of the film throughout the concert, showing clips of this movie....

During our concert series with 54-40 over the summer around the GTA, they opened every show with the "Darth Vader" music from Star Wars, then jumped right into a song.... it was pretty cool, and caught everyone's attention.

We've used opening music, actually more of a spoken word kind of thing, with the sound of birds as a show opener a few times... I think its gone over well, kind of lets the audience know that the main act is coming on, and aligns them with what is going on, on the stage.


----------



## Starbuck

*Hey Flashpunk!*

I checked out your blog.. And now I have to ask.. Did you get the magic Bullet? :smile:


----------



## Guest

flashPUNK said:


> Not really speaking about "background music" for within songs..... but I effin' love it when bands have opening music....


Hell yea! Nothing focuses a crowds attention quite like some interesting visuals and some intro music. With The Apollo Effect we'd use extended versions of the droning keyboard off our tune Your Finest Hour or the keyboard/noise sample introduction to Away and some NASA footage of the moon and stuff going into space and things blowing up with Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin's audio clips mixed mixed in. Worked like a snake charmers flute on a cobra for grabbing attention. (Man, that was a _horrible_ analogy!) There's always that tension about all that technology falling apart right at the start of a show, but man when it worked it was awesome.


----------



## Milkman

flashPUNK said:


> Not really speaking about "background music" for within songs..... but I effin' love it when bands have opening music....
> 
> I think one of the most immersing concert experience i've had was at an Our Lady Peace concert on their "Naveed" tour way back in the mid 90's... They started the show with a short film, and carried the theme of the film throughout the concert, showing clips of this movie....
> 
> During our concert series with 54-40 over the summer around the GTA, they opened every show with the "Darth Vader" music from Star Wars, then jumped right into a song.... it was pretty cool, and caught everyone's attention.
> 
> We've used opening music, actually more of a spoken word kind of thing, with the sound of birds as a show opener a few times... I think its gone over well, kind of lets the audience know that the main act is coming on, and aligns them with what is going on, on the stage.




We use recorded bagpipe (and drum)music to walk on and for larger shows we actually use a live piper. You want to get people's attention? Have a piper lead you on stage. It's bloody amazing! It's a bit like Moses parting the Red Sea.

It also get's the band's blood up pretty good.:rockon:


----------



## NB-SK

Milkman said:


> It is.
> 
> *I was born and raised in NB* and in apite of having now spent more of my life in Ontario than I did in NB, I still see my self as an East Coaster and wanted to pay tribute to my roots and heritage.
> 
> Since that picture was taken I have also had a new Tatt applied which reflects *my Mi'kmac heritage*. I don't have a good shot of it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


That would explain why you kinda look like me. You're a spitting image of my cousin, actually.


----------



## Steeler

*Last Fall. I'm on left, seated.*


----------



## ne1roc

Gig from last Saturday. I'm the guy with the VH shirt...........of course!


----------



## ne1roc

Paul said:


> Is that "poor man's teleprompter", (music stand), for the singer?


He he.............Actually, the guy singing in that shot is our drummer, and vice versa! I hate that stand. Its an eyesore.


----------



## ne1roc

Paul said:


> I use a stand for every gig. In my line it's acceptable. Brian Setzer had an interview in _International Musician _the other month. Some of the new Brian Setzer Orchestra charts are so involved, (30 to 40 pages), he's using a stand on stage.
> 
> But Milkman wil agree with you!


I do benefit from the fact that the set list is on it as well! :banana:
Eye sore or not, its still better then forgotten lyrics.


----------



## Michelle

ne1roc said:


> Gig from last Saturday. I'm the guy with the VH shirt...........of course!...........


Oh man ne1, your bass player sure has an angry 'bass face'.


----------



## ne1roc

Michelle said:


> Oh man ne1, your bass player sure has an angry 'bass face'.


Ha! I had the same comment on another forum!


----------



## Milkman

ne1roc said:


> I do benefit from the fact that the set list is on it as well! :banana:
> Eye sore or not, its still better then forgotten lyrics.



It depends on the genre and how you want to present yourself. For jazz or classical music it's fine. For a rock show I think it looks pretty mickey mouse, but that's just my opinion.


I prefer to have the set list on the floor where I can see it but the audience can't. Lyrics? I do the best I can without the stand. For the type of show I present it wouldn't be the right image at all.


----------



## ne1roc

Milkman said:


> It depends on the genre and how you want to present yourself. For jazz or classical music it's fine. For a rock show I think it looks pretty mickey mouse, but that's just my opinion.


Next time we'll wear the ears!


----------



## Milkman

ne1roc said:


> Next time we'll wear the ears!


Hey man,

Honestly I did not mean to imply that what you were doing was mickey mouse. There's a difference in my opinion between a band playing rock tunes in a bar and a "rock show".

Please accept my apology if I was unclear.

Also, what I do is what I do, not what I think others should do.


----------



## ne1roc

Milkman said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Honestly I did not mean to imply that what you were doing was mickey mouse. There's a difference in my opinion between a band playing rock tunes in a bar and a "rock show".
> 
> Please accept my apology if I was unclear.
> 
> Also, what I do is what I do, not what I think others shouls do.


No offense taken. :food-smiley-004:

One thing this forum really lacks is a sense of humour. Your comment just gave me an idea to poke some fun at myself. We live for this kind of stuff at another guitar forum I belong to.


----------



## bagpipe

ne1roc said:


> No offense taken. :food-smiley-004:
> 
> One thing this forum really lacks is a sense of humour. Your comment just gave me an idea to poke some fun at myself. We live for this kind of stuff at another guitar forum I belong to.


Which forum - it sounds like a lot of fun? Not Harmony-Central, right ?


----------



## Guest

I take it that's Annette hovering above the singing drummer?


----------



## PaulS

She's looking good.....


----------



## faracaster

ne1roc said:


> Gig from last Saturday. I'm the guy with the VH shirt...........of course!




......and of course one great looking, playing, sounding EB/MM Albert Lee guitar. Still enjoying it I see !!!!!
On another note.....Do I see Dave Clarke on the bass!!!!!! Dave is an old friend of mine. Used to be our FOH mixer. I haven't seen him for years. Please say hi to him from Pete Faragher. I'd love to get in touch with him. 

Cheers
Pete


----------



## ne1roc

faracaster said:


> ......and of course one great looking, playing, sounding EB/MM Albert Lee guitar. Still enjoying it I see !!!!!
> On another note.....Do I see Dave Clarke on the bass!!!!!! Dave is an old friend of mine. Used to be our FOH mixer. I haven't seen him for years. Please say hi to him from Pete Faragher. I'd love to get in touch with him.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Hi Pete. Yup , the Albert Lee MM is my favorite guitar, after my Wolfgang!
Wow, you know Dave! He has been our bass player for a year now! Great guy!
I'll get you his email address.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## cheesey

I see a jc - 120 in the background, cool amp. I had one back in the 90's, i loved the chorus , but wasnt too happy with the overdrive. I a/b'd with a marshall with good results for a few years.


----------



## Milkman

cheesey said:


> I see a jc - 120 in the background, cool amp. I had one back in the 90's, i loved the chorus , but wasnt too happy with the overdrive. I a/b'd with a marshall with good results for a few years.


So did I and I suspect quite a few others did as well. The JC120 for cleans and a Marshall for dirt was one of my favourite conventional rigs and served me well for several years.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## ne1roc

Milkman said:


> So did I and I suspect quite a few others did as well. The JC120 for cleans and a Marshall for dirt was one of my favourite conventional rigs and served me well for several years.:food-smiley-004:


Yup, that's exactly what my co-guitarist is using is his setup, JC120 on the bottom and JMP 50 on top!


----------



## Mooh

Brings back memories doesn't it! That dual amp set up was probably the best I ever had except mine was a Jazz Chorus/Princeton pair. Slowly working my way back to a similar arrangement.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## flashPUNK

*Bringing this thread back!*

Two more for you... Taken at Tattoo Rock Parlour last week. We played Wednesday night and had over 200 people out!


----------



## darreneedens

I dont think I have any good recent photos of me on stage... 

but to the post above... I really like Birds of Wales. You create some great tunes, keep on doin what your doin!

cheers.


----------



## flashPUNK

Wait till the new album is released!!!!!!!!!


----------



## torndownunit




----------



## flashPUNK

Nice shots Torndownunit! Very old school! I like it!

What venue is that?​


----------



## Bob Rock

My band Classic Havoc on New Years Eve


----------



## torndownunit

Ok, venues

a club in Montreal I can't remember the name of
the old El Mocambo
The Blue Moon (Queen East)
and the black and white is from the Horseshoe

We played pretty regular at those places (and Sneaky Dee's, Silver Dollar, Tequila Lounge, The B-side) for about 7 years. We have been on hiatus for 3.


----------



## nonreverb

This is a band I played in a few years ago called The Funky Miracles. The venue was The Rainbow Bistro in Ottawa.
I'm the guy playin' the Strat:smile:


----------



## Steeler

I'm on the far left.









Same here (the guy with no pants)


----------



## Tawm!

Those pics are awesome! I love the some of your stage set ups... We put our drummer sideways at the front to make him feel like hes important haha.

These are some of my most recent pics...


----------



## Tawm!

flashpunk i saw a bunch of your pics man, very cool stuff! I love the opera house! We were going to play there in early last summer but the gig fell through... as usuall. Hahaha it looks like you've played with some pretty big caliber bands, and it looks like you're in one yourself! I'm going to check out your tunes this aft when I get some time. Who have you gigged with? The only toronto bands we've played with are illscarlett and down with webster, never ending white lights but i think most of them are from windsor?


----------



## darreneedens

Here are some photos of my show last night in london ontario. First time I have ever played 2 shows in one night... I was pretty sober for the first one at about 9:30.... But I was on at 12:30.... and had a few by that point, so needless to say, none of those pics turned out lol.


----------



## John Bartley

Ok, I know this thread is so old that it's mouldy, but.....

I spent a few years in The Porcupine, and while I was there I spent my hard earned dollars (I was a gold miner in my misspent youth) in (among other bars) the Empire Hotel. I have no photos, but I remember sitting in the downstairs bar one night about 1978 and when the band took a break the lead guitar player came and had a drink with us and chatted. He was an amazing player, and we asked him where he'd been and he said "backing up Ronnie Hawkins". He sure looked like Robbie Robertson, but I couldn't swear to it. My then girlfriend just saw RR on TV here tonight (she's my wife now) and she's pretty sure it was him too. She has an advantage....she didn't drink too much and probably remembers better then me.

cheers

John


----------



## Milkman

John Bartley said:


> Ok, I know this thread is so old that it's mouldy, but.....
> 
> I spent a few years in The Porcupine, and while I was there I spent my hard earned dollars (I was a gold miner in my misspent youth) in (among other bars) the Empire Hotel. I have no photos, but I remember sitting in the downstairs bar one night about 1978 and when the band took a break the lead guitar player came and had a drink with us and chatted. He was an amazing player, and we asked him where he'd been and he said "backing up Ronnie Hawkins". He sure looked like Robbie Robertson, but I couldn't swear to it. My then girlfriend just saw RR on TV here tonight (she's my wife now) and she's pretty sure it was him too. She has an advantage....she didn't drink too much and probably remembers better then me.
> 
> cheers
> 
> John



The Empire was a regular stop for touring groups in the 70s and 80s. I loved that room and played there quite a few times. This was shot there around 85.


----------



## robare99

Is it me, or are there only links to pics, to click on?


----------



## torndownunit




----------



## snacker

I'm the guy with the heritage & violin - taken from a shoot we did for a live dvd


----------



## allthumbs56

From the Sublime ..........



snacker said:


> I'm the guy with the heritage & violin - taken from a shoot we did for a live dvd


To the Ridiculous.................





























We're LMM Last Minute Mayhem) and we sure have some fun!


----------

